# Ecommerce Site Help.



## BVersatile (Nov 29, 2009)

I’ve made websites… but never one with shopping carts. So my question is, what is the best and most inexpensive solution? 

I became interested in it since I was looking in my paypal account and seen options for it. They looked like a simple solution, but on the other hand it didn’t seem to give enough options for such things as shirt color, size, and shirt type.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I always chuckle at the 'best & cheapest' questions.

The best solutions are never the cheapest. And the cheapest solutions are rarely the best.

Paypal is a good cheapest solution. It does allow you, with html coding, to specify options such as color, size, etc. 

Otherwise, browse the ecommerce section of this forum for a ton of other options, some free like zen cart, some not, like shopify.


----------



## BVersatile (Nov 29, 2009)

You don't always have to spend a ton of money to get something great. Some people piss money away, some people are educated buyers.


----------



## fdisale (Dec 28, 2009)

PayPal is a name that people trust so you can attract more buyers if they know that their information is secure. If you are interested in using PayPal shopping cart, then you should now copying & pasting html code into your website. 
E-Commerce Online Payment, Wireless Merchant Account


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

I use cubecart. It is fully integrated into my website so you can't even tell that it's a separate platform, and it works with paypal checkout. There is a free version and different paid versions. I have installed countless plugins and modifications and spend many sleepless nights making it my own, but in my experience it has been well worth the work. Check it out in my signature.


----------



## wayneG (Dec 26, 2009)

Choose your shopping cart first for the features needed, then start changing the skin to get the look you want.

wayneG


----------



## brianmot (Dec 24, 2008)

There are a bunch of good free shopping carts. one of the more popular free ones is the e-commerce plugin for wordpress. Its free, very customizable and secure. check out more information on it here...

WordPress e-Commerce Plugin a WordPress Shopping Cart Plugin by Instinct | Instinct Entertainment

If you are needing a cart for a big company, check out one of these carts...

Top 5 Content Management Systems for eCommerce | Web Design Ledger

I have personally used magneto and business catalyst from this list. They both have some amazing marketing features that are really helpful to big companies but arent worth the price for smaller companies. 

Another cart i have some really heavy experience in is x-cart. Shopping Cart Software & Ecommerce Solutions: X-Cart. Free shopping cart trial is available. I dont love it but its pretty good. It doesnt come with a lot of report features that i would like but it does have some pre-made templates for people who cant afford designers. Goto this page...

Test drive X-Cart shopping cart software: Free shopping cart demo

and click 'open storefront...' and mess around with the 'visual scheme' drop down menu at the top. It shows you how different the sites can look while having the same back end products. The x-cart back end is a lot to take in and navigate at first but you eventually get used to it. 

I agree with wayne.. Search around for shopping carts, find the features you need, and then start changing it. or buy a template.. or hire a designer familiar with the cart.

good luck!


----------

